

Eric Sink on Starting Your Own Company - urlwolf
http://www.ericsink.com/bos/Starting_Your_Own_Company.html

======
nester55
_"My favorite solution to this problem is to start out as a consulting company
and evolve into an ISV later."_

Is it terribly unwise to do this consulting as a sole proprietor? (That is,
not incorporated nor as an LLC.)

